# any hog hunts for under $200 a day??



## snook24 (Jun 2, 2011)

Looking around for a cheaper hunt but cant seem to find anything under $200. If anyone knows of anyone please let me know. Tryin to plan a Saturday coming up. Thanks


----------



## phila64 (Jun 2, 2011)

What happen to the place that you hunt last time.


----------



## snook24 (Jun 2, 2011)

Dont have time to drive all the way down and stay the weekend, just lookin for a place for the day a little closer because I wont have a full weekend again till the end of the month


----------



## minekaiju (Jun 10, 2011)

i've been reading posts here for awhile but this is my first post. great forum, seems to be alot of good people on here. anyway, yes there is is place you can go for $100 a day. i'm going on the 18th of this month. i found his ad in the back of the rules and regs magazine. the property is located near oconee and theres no size or limits on free range hogs. he also has high fence hunts for $175 a day.

give him a call, very nice guy

neal smith

478*933*5743 or 478*456*5301


----------



## snook24 (Jun 10, 2011)

sounds good...good luck and post pics of your kills


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 12, 2011)

minekaiju said:


> i've been reading posts here for awhile but this is my first post. great forum, seems to be alot of good people on here. anyway, yes there is is place you can go for $100 a day. i'm going on the 18th of this month. i found his ad in the back of the rules and regs magazine. the property is located near oconee and theres no size or limits on free range hogs. he also has high fence hunts for $175 a day.
> 
> give him a call, very nice guy
> 
> ...



MK,

Please post here or PM me after your hunt and let us know how you liked it.  Would like to take my son on a hog hunt and money is an issue.  The prices you quoted sound like a good deal if the hunt is fun and there are hogs to see.
Thanks.


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Jun 12, 2011)

sounds like a deal to me, might have to give it a try myself.


----------



## snook24 (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 14, 2011)

How about $50 a weekend, meals and cabin included. But we get a ham out of whatever you bag?


----------



## ellaville hunter (Jun 14, 2011)

I will take that


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Jun 14, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> How about $50 a weekend, meals and cabin included. But we get a ham out of whatever you bag?



sounds like a plan where is the land located


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 14, 2011)

Land is 25 acres, located in Washington County... only an hour east of Macon.


----------



## minekaiju (Jun 15, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> How about $50 a weekend, meals and cabin included. But we get a ham out of whatever you bag?


Pm sent


----------



## Wild Turkey (Jun 15, 2011)

pm Baldfish he can hook you up for $100 a day. Tell him Rodney told you to contact him.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 15, 2011)

I've gotten a few PMs, so I'll just give out the same response now-
I really just threw it out as a joke, but if there is serious interest... I have 25 acres that we are homesteading. It backs up to a year round creek with lots of hardwoods, and there is a lot of game here. There are hogs, not only have I seen the torn up ground from their rutting, but seen them as well. There was a hog killed out in front of our place, and left in the road, that must have been close to 200 pounds.

I don't hunt much, I don't really have the time, and we don't have a freezer to store large quantities of meat. Anything I killed, would have to be used quick, or go to waste. In that situation, I'll just not kill. That said, I really don't have a problem allowing somebody else to hunt, as long as they are conscientious, and understand this is our home.

We have a somewhat primitive camp, with some modern conveniences, like running water, and internet when the generator is running. There is a small cabin and an outhouse. Not a whole lot of big city creature comforts, but no real neighbors, and lots of nature. It is a nice trade off.


----------



## Rivershot (Jun 18, 2011)

Capt Quirk said:


> How about $50 a weekend, meals and cabin included. But we get a ham out of whatever you bag?



If this included beer, I would be all over it.


----------



## tail_slider3d (Jun 18, 2011)

There was a guy in the american classifieds out of columbus that was advertising $75 a day...no kill no pay but thats as much as I know.  maybe pull up the american classifieds online and see if you can find it.  In any case your going to get what you pay for.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Jun 18, 2011)

Rivershot said:


> If this included beer, I would be all over it.


Sorry, you'll have to bring your own beer and cooler. It would cost me more than $50, just buying you beer


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 19, 2011)

minekaiju said:


> i've been reading posts here for awhile but this is my first post. great forum, seems to be alot of good people on here. anyway, yes there is is place you can go for $100 a day. i'm going on the 18th of this month. i found his ad in the back of the rules and regs magazine. the property is located near oconee and theres no size or limits on free range hogs. he also has high fence hunts for $175 a day.
> 
> give him a call, very nice guy
> 
> ...



How did your hunt go?  Please share about your trip.
GT


----------



## minekaiju (Jun 20, 2011)

well i went out with my nephew around 7 am saturday morning. we walked around a mile or so and saw signs everywhere. we even smelled a few but couldn't put our eyes on them. made our way down to the river and took a break, starting to get a bit bummed we hadn't seen anything but continued on. right about the time we reached the end of the road we crept around a corner and there she stood feeding with a few piglets. i was out in front and to the right of my nephew, so i put my eyes on her first. we stood and watched her for about 10-15 seconds before she even saw us. we were about 10-12 yards away at this point. she flinched and i wasn't sure if she was about to charge or run. we didn't give her the option on either choice. i squeezed the trigger and he followed right behind me. she dropped where she stood.  we ended up gettin one of the three piglets as well. i didn't have access to a scale but she probably weighed around 100 lbs. my weapon was a Mossberg 835 with 00 buck federal and an improved pure gold choke. his weapon was a New England 12 ga with Winchester slugs. so yes, there are hogs out there you just gotta hunt em'.


----------



## phila64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Congrats to your hog, and how many ac of the property.


----------



## minekaiju (Jun 20, 2011)

phila64 said:


> Congrats to your hog, and how many ac of the property.



i'm not sure what you're asking. how many total acres acres did we have access to? if that's what you're asking, there's about 500 acres total. 

thanks for the congrats


----------



## csam (Jun 20, 2011)

how was the hunting in this heat?  Was the pig medium well by the time it hit the ground?

Looks like a nice one for eating.


----------



## sgtstinky (Jun 20, 2011)

thats a good one for eating, tough hunting in this heat as well, good job!


----------



## minekaiju (Jun 21, 2011)

honestly, it wasn't that hot before noon. after about 3 though, it was lots o' hot!


----------



## groundhawg (Jun 21, 2011)

Well looks like you did alright and had a great time.  Was that the first hog for your nephew?  Should make for some good bbq.


----------

